# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  BOMBA DE IRRIGACION BOMBEO POR ASPERSION PARA RIEGO HASTA 60 MTS ALTURA IMPULSOR Y ESTRUCTURA DE FIERRO 9,5KW 13 HP ECONOMIZA AGUA Y MANO DE OBRA ( MEJOR AL RIEGO POR INUNDACION O POR SURCOS )

## madagricola

*MOTOBOMBA DE ALTA PRESION PARA RIEGO POR ASPERSION*   *LLAMAR EN LIMA AL 980-980-698 
(ANTO6504@HOTMAIL.COM)*    *PRECIOS ECONOMICOS !*  *ENVIOS A PROVINCIAS O AL EXTRANJERO* Temas similares: SISTEMA DE IRRIGACION PORTATIL , RIEGO TECNIFICADO PORTABLE , POR ASPERSION TRANSPORTABLE CON MOTOBOMBA ASPERSORES MANGUERAS TUBERIAS - DE SACAR Y PONER - AHORRA AGUA Y MANO  EN TU TERRENO AGRICOLA BOMBA MANUAL ELEVACION DE AGUA A PALANCA ( NO USA ELECTRICIDAD ) PUEDE SUBIR ELEVAR HASTA 7 METROS DE ALTURA PARA EL CAMPOY  LA CASA RURAL LIFT FORCE HANDPUMP IMPLEMENTACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO:GOTEO, ASPERSION, VIVEROS, RESERVORIOS Bomba de Agua Manual De Palanca hecha en Fierro Funddo para Bombeo Pozos Artesanales Tecnificacion vs mano de obra

----------


## danze

el precio incluye el motor y la bomba, que procedencia son la bomba y el motor?.....

----------


## madagricola

Buenos dias 
Si efectivamente el precio de 1490 SOLES INCLUYE la bomba y el motor. Todo ya esta ensamblado con su estructura, transmision directa (sin poleas ni fajas);  listo para conectar sus mangueras de succion y descarga. Solo me queda 1 UNIDAD..

----------

